# Any switched power in the frunk area?



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there any switched low voltage power in the frunk area? Need to steal a few mA and prefer to have switched power rather than connecting to the 12v battery.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

96s46p said:


> Is there any switched low voltage power in the frunk area? Need to steal a few mA and prefer to have switched power rather than connecting to the 12v battery.


no, answered in the FAQ thread


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> no, answered in the FAQ thread


But there is a lamp in the frunk. I assume that only comes on when the frunk is opened?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't mean an outlet, just a wiring harness in that area. 

Yes I would assume the light is switched on the high side but where is the body controller for it?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I didn't consider the frunk light since I expect it would only be available when it is unlatched


----------

